# Emirates Cabin Crew



## catb (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey, 
I seen on Emirates website last week that they will be having an open day for Cabin crew May 5th. I cannot find the info on the website again and really need to know the details as I want to attend on Saturday. Does anyone know where & what time its taken place? Thanks


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

https://ekgrpapplications.emirates....NDAYS/CabinCrewOpenDays.aspx?j=f&pub=/english


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's taking place at my apartment, swimwear is recommended.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been told that those that apply locally are not offered the contractual annual ticket home that those who've applied elsewhere get. Be sure to ask. Let me know if you have any questions..  good luck!

Scratch that, just checked the date. I see they have the Open Day in Ireland. still... good luck!


----------



## dessertgirl49 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's usually easier to get the job if you go on interview somewhere else as way too many people try to apply here. Let me know if you need any info regarding the job.


----------

